# Which Of the following doesnt require a grounded conductor



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

=Josh= said:


> Which Of the following doesn't require a grounded conductor?
> 
> Aquarium
> Toaster
> ...


Ground*ed, *or do you mean, ground*ing?*


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

They all need one.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> They all need one.


Or none of them, not enough info provided. I am assuming we are talking grounded conductor as the title states.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

=Josh= said:


> Which Of the following doesn't require a grounded conductor?
> 
> Aquarium
> Toaster
> ...


The NEC does not cover appliances so you will not find any requirements in there. We are , however, required to install grounded outlets for the appliances if they are 120 volts. We also need a grounding conductor for safety.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

AFCI's all around.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> We are , however, required to install grounded outlets for the appliances if they are 120 volts. We also need a grounding conductor for safety.


What is a 'grounded outlet' in NEC terms?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> What is a 'grounded outlet' in NEC terms?


I guess I was trying to say an outlet with a grounded conductor, but you knew that.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

=Josh= said:


> Which Of the following doesn't require a grounded conductor?
> 
> Aquarium
> Toaster
> ...


If you are referring to the ground*ing *conductor, check 250.114.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I guess I was trying to say an outlet with a grounded conductor, but you knew that.


Who says they are 120v? :whistling2: :laughing:

If all of those appliances above were 240v then NO ground*ed* conductors would be required.
Ground*ing* is always required.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

=Josh=, what's the story?

Homework? 
Test?
Testing us???


----------



## normel (Oct 3, 2007)

Toaster. 
The others are all specifically listed in the NEC as requiring exposed metal parts to be grounded.... and that mean requiring a grounding conductor.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

If an appliance is double insulated then it can have a two pin cord, otherwise I believe UL would require a three pin. Not 100% sure but I think that’s how it works in some cases.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

It sounds like you mean "grounding" conductor. The "grounded" conductor is the neutral, white or grey. Grounding conductor is green or bare. You will always need a grounded conductor if the appliance is 120 or 277 volts. The only 277 volt appliance I know of is not really an appliance, it's lighting. Have any of you guys seen 277 volts used for anything other that lighting?
P.S. You always need a "grounding" conductor installed to the outlet even if the appliance you plan to use if for only has two prongs. The two prong outlets are not longer allowed as far as I know.


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

This was on the florida test....Toaster


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

cobra50 said:


> This was on the florida test....Toaster


It figures it would be Florida. 

The answer should be Aquarium, the fish don't have any need for electricity.

If they meant Aquarium "heater", "pump", or "lighting" it could be a different story, but they didn't include that in the wording so the test was probably written by a typical Floridiot. 

Roger


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Grounded conductor*



David Channell said:


> It sounds like you mean "grounding" conductor. The "grounded" conductor is the neutral, white or grey. Grounding conductor is green or bare. You will always need a grounded conductor if the appliance is 120 or 277 volts. The only 277 volt appliance I know of is not really an appliance, it's lighting. Have any of you guys seen 277 volts used for anything other that lighting?
> P.S. You always need a "grounding" conductor installed to the outlet even if the appliance you plan to use if for only has two prongs. The two prong outlets are not longer allowed as far as I know.


David, at first I thought that this was a trick question. You are correct...and GOOD CATCH.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

They must have funny toasters in Florida. My toaster has both a grounded and a grounding conductor. It has a metal case, I guess if it had a plastic case the cord might not need a grounding conductor, but I've never seen a 220 volt toaster in a plastic case. Has anybody out there?


----------



## =Josh= (Oct 29, 2009)

jeez lol sorry i couldn't get this sooner. this question was on a test so im asking you guys. and yes it was written as grounded conductor not grounding.

Apparently the answer is Toaster.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> this question was on a test so im asking you guys. and yes it was written as grounded conductor not grounding.


The teacher is either:

A) Trying to trick you. 

Impress him and tell him you need to know the voltage of the items to give a correct answer. All 120V appliances need a grounded conductor.

B) An idiot.

Enlighten him by explaining the difference between grounded and grounding.


----------



## =Josh= (Oct 29, 2009)

he knows and i know the difference between grounding and grounded. Does a toaster run under 120v?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> he knows and i know the difference between grounding and grounded. Does a toaster run under 120v?


 
So it's a trick question.
And now you are trying to trick me. Does _under _mean _less than_ or did you mean does a toaster _operate_ on 120V?

My household toaster is 120v, 60 Hz, 760 watts

My commercial bagel toaster was 240V, 60 Hz, 5000 watts and didn't require a grounded conductor.




Like someone else suggested, I'd go with *aquarium* because it doesn't use power. Only the filter/areator and lights use power.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeh! But if you cut the end of a cord and drop it hot, into the water, you aught to see how fast those fish can get out of that tank. Oh, by the way, be carefully putting them back. (joking)


----------



## =Josh= (Oct 29, 2009)

220/221 said:


> So it's a trick question.
> And now you are trying to trick me. Does _under _mean _less than_ or did you mean does a toaster _operate_ on 120V?
> 
> My household toaster is 120v, 60 Hz, 760 watts
> ...


I don't know yet. I have to get back to him on that one. And my guess was also aquarium. I Couldn't find a code section for that question, but apparently there's something


----------



## normel (Oct 3, 2007)

Assume for a moment it's not a trick question, but merely a poorly worded one... as someone else pointed out, see 250.114(3); refrigerator, dishwasher, aquarium _equipment_ are all listed as requiring a grounding conductor.


----------

